# Most Angry and Tame pigeons?



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

Which breeds are the Most angry and which breed is the Most tamed? i want one that's reallly angry and would peck back.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

IMO - I think all breeds of pigeons will peck and wing slap a person if the are defending their nest/young, nest box, or if they get cornered. I think all pigeons may be tamed if a person spends a lot of time working with them. It depends on a person's definition of tame. It would also depend on housing conditions, traffic in and around the loft/aviary, and other influences like other pets near the loft and aviary, health of the birds, etc.

Why do you want an angry pigeon?


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

I think a Modena would have to rank up there for being "angry" and perhaps a fantail for being the most tame? although I think almost any breed can be tame given enoughtraining and being raised the right way. I agree with what almondman has said. Also wonder why you would want one that pecks?


----------



## snowpetals (Mar 29, 2012)

So you're looking for an angry pigeon and you're going to feed it dog food according to your other thread.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

meldrew said:


> I think a Modena would have to rank up there for being "angry" and perhaps a fantail for being the most tame? although I think almost any breed can be tame given enoughtraining and being raised the right way. I agree with what almondman has said. Also wonder why you would want one that pecks?


I agree..............................


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

modena or king = angry ,
and a marchenero = most friendly .


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

dublin boy said:


> modena or king = angry ,
> and a marchenero = most friendly .


You are the second person to mention the Modenas. Are they really that mean, or does it just appear so because they are so much bigger. Is your thoughts based on Modenas housed with other breeds of pigeons, or other Modenas? I am just very curious, as I had never heard this before.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

i like angry birds cause their cute  i mean their angry but they can't harm anyone.


Unlike parrots, they can seriously hurt people and other parrots while being angry.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Pigeonfriends said:


> i like angry birds cause their cute  i mean their angry but they can't harm anyone.
> 
> 
> Unlike parrots, they can seriously hurt people and other parrots while being angry.


Pigeons can do damage to other pigeons, especially younger birds. Many have be scalped.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

almondman said:


> Pigeons can do damage to other pigeons, especially younger birds. Many have be scalped.


I notice this in the bird markets while i was traveling, but they never seem to bite the ones that fight back.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Pigeonfriends said:


> I notice this in the bird markets while i was traveling, but they never seem to bite the ones that fight back.


You do bring up an interesting point. I have seen many parrots that self mutilate due to some kind of stressful situations. Some have actually denuded most of their body feathers wherever they could reach. Has anyone ever known pigeons to do this to themselves? I can't remember ever seeing a pigeon react in this manner.


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

almondman said:


> You are the second person to mention the Modenas. Are they really that mean, or does it just appear so because they are so much bigger. Is your thoughts based on Modenas housed with other breeds of pigeons, or other Modenas? I am just very curious, as I had never heard this before.


yeah they really are that mean ,
by that i meen very territorial , they pack a punch when trying to take eggs or youngsters from under them ,you need a tight grip , major wing smacks, very protective of the box or perch , but real characters .

but as far as tameness and being friendly , a marchie hen would dance all day .


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey, that's good to know! Killer pigeons on the loose! C'mon neighbors, give me some crap. I'll release my attack pigeons on you! 

ONLY KIDDING FOLKS!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have to disagree with Kings. Mine were so sweet  Big teddy bears. Modenas are little fireballs though. Feathered ankle biters! The Toy Modena breeders are trying to return them to their calm and laidback temperament that they used to be.


Every breed can have their fighters and lovers. Depends on the individual bird. Many times the more tame they are, the more aggressive they are because they aren't afraid of you and will play fight with you. My Indian Fantails are laid back but proud of themselves at the same time.


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I have to disagree with Kings. Mine were so sweet  Big teddy bears. Modenas are little fireballs though. Feathered ankle biters! The Toy Modena breeders are trying to return them to their calm and laidback temperament that they used to be.
> 
> 
> Every breed can have their fighters and lovers. Depends on the individual bird. Many times the more tame they are, the more aggressive they are because they aren't afraid of you and will play fight with you. My Indian Fantails are laid back but proud of themselves at the same time.


Interesting you mention this. My fantails were quite scared of me and submissive when I would hold them. Now they peck, wing slap and make funny noises as in to say "bring it on mister!" lol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pigeonfriends said:


> i like angry birds cause their cute  i mean their angry but they can't harm anyone.
> 
> 
> Unlike parrots, they can seriously hurt people and other parrots while being angry.


That may be true...but try breeding them... I find a more peaceful stress free loft makes for easier stress free birds and keeper.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Last year I went to my states anual fair / show..........I cruised across to the pigeon and poultry pavillion and was looking at some Modena's which I think are beautiful birds , but every cage I went close to , they became aggressive and in no uncertain terms they told me to " get Lost "  they were wing flicking and to a point were very intimidating !


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yup Modenas are quite viscious, My Thief pouters go either way, If handled they are friendly as, If not they are viscious.

Towards each other thiefs are quite agressive compared to other breeds, If hopper fed they are constantly chasing each other around and scattering food out whereas all the other breeds seem to find a spot to feed and peck in harmony. They frustrate me so much I have to feed them and walk away, leave them to it and then go back in five minutes and scrape up the food thats been scattered.

I still think its funny you think angry pigeons are "cute"


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Aggressive pigeons are more fun and cute because they have personalities that stand out. I like my little chinese owls. They will beat the crap out of you when they are on the nest and the other one will run your hand out of the cage. Many of my homers will too. But none of them hurt the babies or anything so it's a nice balance. You want birds that aren't afraid of you but won't harm the other birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't think they are so cute when they scalp babies in the nest, and look out young birds just weaned!... run!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

*


snowpetals said:



So you're looking for an angry pigeon and you're going to feed it dog food according to your other thread.

Click to expand...

*
Would think that would make it angry enough, don't you?


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Yup Modenas are quite viscious, My Thief pouters go either way, If handled they are friendly as, If not they are viscious.
> 
> Towards each other thiefs are quite agressive compared to other breeds, If hopper fed they are constantly chasing each other around and scattering food out whereas all the other breeds seem to find a spot to feed and peck in harmony. They frustrate me so much I have to feed them and walk away, leave them to it and then go back in five minutes and scrape up the food thats been scattered.
> 
> I still think its funny you think angry pigeons are "cute"


Heck !!!!..........I think some raptors are cute , but come near my birds or my loft and the " gloves are off "


----------

